# Greyhound Driver Quotes



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 26, 2015)

I had drafted this but forgotten to post it.

More info on the drivers can be found in the Trip Report: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/65081-texas-trip-report/. 

Al Garcia (#86308), when questioned of the front-row seat: "Nobody sits there!"
Al Garcia, at a stop: "My mic's not working."
Al Garcia, at the next stop: "My mic's working now."
Al Garcia, arriving Salt Lake City: "My mic's not working again!"

Driver of #86317, about the front-row seat: "Make sure nobody sits there."
Driver of #86317, about odors in the restroom: "Someone told me it's really bad in there...don't spray perfume in there, it is too strong for some people."
Driver of #86317, about policies: "Please understand that whatever I tell you is not coming from me as a driver, but from Greyhound."
Driver of #86317, to rowdy passengers: "Don't get smart!"
Driver of #86317: "I drove you guys all the way from Salt Lake City but don't think I will have a problem putting you off (the bus)."

Joseph Dent (#60414), upon entering Texas: "We are in Texas! We are in Texas."
Joseph Dent (#60414), arriving in Amarillo: "I'll have to take the bus to the garage to be refueled and cleaned, mopped up all over again."
Hicks (#60414), regarding the TVs: "No. They don't work. They are not programmed to work."

Driver of #7077, after suspension failure: "I'll leave the bus running. It's either that or turn it off."
Driver of #7077, regarding hotels: "The accommodations there (in Lubbock) are not very good. It's a La Quinta. The Days Inn in Amarillo is better. Days Inn is better than La Quinta."
Rhonda (cushioning on #7077): "The hotel in El Paso is really nice."
Rhonda, on G4500s: "During driver training, I just loved the G models. Then you drive them in service...you don't know until you drive them (in service)."
Rhonda, calling a dispatcher: "Tell Carlos we took his bus (after the suspension failure)."

Joseph Dent (#6989): "Hey, it's you again!"

Marco (#6925), departing: "We're 30 minutes late. The times I tell you are the scheduled times, and you just add 30 minutes to each stop."
Marco, after bottoming out: "Sorry for the inconvenience. Things happen. The same thing happened to me... days ago in the same place."

Linda (#86100), with a heavy drawl: "Hey sweethearts, keep your voices low!"
Linda: "Keep your voices low! Rule of thumb, if I can hear you up here, you're too loud."

Lisa (#7028), introduction: "Listen up! (gestures) Or I could use the mic... ugh... I don't like using the mic... I'm Lisa, and I'll be your driver to Denver... I'm from Phoenix, this is my first time to Denver."
Lisa: "This is Dumas, Texas. This is not a luxury stop."
Lisa: "This is Rockford (actually Rocky Ford, Colorado)... This is not a luxury stop."
Lisa, after meeting another Greyhound: "He'll wait for me in Colorado (Springs) and I'll follow him into Denver."

Chris (#86542) : "I actually don't see the other drivers much. I've only ridden with them 3 or 4 times. But usually I'm the one driving... The drivers don't actually get along that well with each other. Driver to driver (interaction) is actually not much different from driver to passenger."
Chris: "Some drivers say they've been with the company for 30 years, so they can do what they want."
Chris: "I broke down 3 days ago going the other way, Salt Lake City to Denver. The transmission... We were delayed for 6 hours. I just talked and joked with the passengers, had fun, and you know, when the replacement bus came, we were all like, 'Already?' But yeah, my point is that the drivers who make enemies with passengers are really screwed when something goes wrong."
Chris: "When we were broken down, I would tell riddles to the kids. There was this one kid who would go over to the adults and come back and tell me the answer... not as full as this bus. There were 22 passengers on that bus, 8 kids."
Chris: "The dispatchers don't have the directions. They only put the available buses onto the runs... Only the local managers have the directions. I was sent to Seattle one time, and the station that I went to was the old station. Turned out the station had moved... no one told me... the directions had been faxed to me in Boise... I didn't have the Seattle manager's numbers. I had to call my manager in Salt Lake City, who had to call the Seattle manager, who then called me. I like Greyhound, I mean, it's a good company, but they just do things (the wrong way)."

Dave Wood (#86304), introduction: "Ladies and gentlemen, welcome abroad. My name is Bus Driver... (if you are) going to California, you will will transfer to another bus in Reno. That bus leaves when we get there."


----------



## railiner (Aug 26, 2015)

You could write a book..... 

Some driver's have written a book on what their passenger's have said....


----------

